# Khuli Loaches and their never ending circles. Against glass.



## CaffeinatedCake (Jun 19, 2008)

My boyfriend _loves_ loaches, well, the long water dragon looking guys [Kuhlis, dojos, etc].

So we ended up getting three for my 20, which already have a single dojo. [we had gone to the store to get him a buddy or two, but ended up comeing home with three Kuhlis].

For the most part they hang around with the dojo in some of the darker spots in my 20 [under bushes of plants, under the Diffuser, etc]. But lately they've been swimming circles against the glass. For at least 5-10 minutes at a time, rest, and repeat the process.

Two do it in the front of the tank against the glass, the third does it in the back corner.

Other then the weird circling, constantly, they don't show any other signs of fishy stress, my water is all good, my other fish are pleasant and content, everyone eats, no one is sick.

But they just.. swim circles against the glass endlessly lol.

I mean it's funny to watch, but it makes me worried at the same time.

Do they just do it for the heck of it? Is there not enough current for their taste? Do they want more swimming room?

I googled it, but I didn't come up with much, other then other people saying they do it too, without reasoning.

Anyway, thanks in advance :] .


----------



## binders (Mar 22, 2009)

Mine have done this too. They don't do it all the time and there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with them but they just keep swimming in big loops bumping up against the glass. I too have worried that something must me making them uncomfortable or wanting "out" of there. Would love to know if anyone knows why they do this.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

they're in essence, playing. No real purpose for it.

Loaches do that sometime in response to weather changes though too.
And khulis are the few loaches that will breed in captivity so all that swimming around could be courtship as well.


----------



## CaffeinatedCake (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks, I didn't think it'd be anything too bad, since I take good care of my fishies, just found it intriguing rofl. :] Kinda like Clown loaches and their weird "playing dead" games, rofl.


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

In my experience khulis do this when they aren't completely comfortable. They can take weeks to acclimate to new tank, or even get used to rearranged decor. Be sure to give them somewhere to really hide. They need to be able to disappear under some rocks or wood etc. to feel comfortable. Your dojo is a cool water fish and doesn't really mix with the khulis as they require warmer water. For loach info visit loachesonline.com.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

My Yo-Yo plays dead all the time. People come over & say "oh, I think one of your fish is dead". Then his eyes turn to look at them & he straightenes up & swims away. I tell them it's really hard to teach a fish to play dead...

Tommy


----------

